# MacGé, MacBidouille



## quetzal (4 Août 2010)

Fidèle de Mac Génération (je viens de passer la barre des 500 messages (sans compter les commentaires en bas des articles). Et comme je ne prends pas le clavier pour ne rien dire, ça vaut la peine d'être noté !

J'aime beaucoup MacGé, irremplaçable sous Mac. J'ai cependant passé un peu plus de temps qu'avant sous MacBidouille, et je trouve cet autre site intéressant. Points forts des deux sites :

- Mac Gé est actualisé plus souvent. Sa mise en page est plus agréable. 

- Les articles de Mac Bidouille me semblent être souvent plus réfléchis. Il me semble qu'il y a des articles plus fouillés, et que le site s'enflamme moins vite aux moindres rumeurs.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Gronounours (4 Août 2010)

Macbidouille n'a pas inventé l'iMayo©.


----------



## patlek (4 Août 2010)

Des mauvaises langues disent "mactripouille".

(Ceci dit, je n' ai jamais vu la barre dépassée, pour atteindre macfripouille)

Macbidouille, comme sont nom l' indique, c' est les bidouilleurs , qui sortent le tournevis en croix, et le fer  a souder, pour flasher les bidukles dedans, ou overcloker les trucs, et les processeurs.... A une période c' était çà. 
Fallait etre courageux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2010)

quetzal a dit:


> Qu'en pensez-vous ?



Les plus belles têtes de nuds se trouvent au bar MacGé... J'en suis une des preuves vivantes :style: :king:


----------



## SPIDEY (5 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les plus belles têtes de nuds se trouvent au bar MacGé... J'en suis une des preuves vivantes :style: :king:



il ne faut pas se formaliser il y a eu des débordements ses derniers temps mais je ne pense pas que cela soit méchant

Quand au forum Mac Gé je le trouve au top ayant toujours eu réponses à mes interrogations ou problèmes.
on voit qu'il y en a qui sont vraiment très performant et qu'ils connaissent le mac sur le bout de leurs doigts 
Bref je viens tous les jours suivre des discussions fort intéressantes
Longue vie à MacGé 

un mot sur Macbidouille que je trouve déjà beaucoup moins agréable après je ne me suis pas trop  aventuré donc je ne peux pas juger


----------



## Gronounours (5 Août 2010)

Sinon plus sérieusement.

Ce sont 2 sites différents, de part leur origine.
A la différence de Patlek, je dirais pas qu'il fallait être courageux pour leur ligne éditorial et leur origine : souvent fallait être bien con (est ce qu'un écran Apple overclocké va tenir ? faut être con pour simplement se poser la question, quant à l'intérêt il reste inexistant&#8230.

Bref. Passé l'âge de se tripoter la nouille, seul Lionel et sa tronche de cake aime encore les "défis" des procédures Apple (palpitant), mais sinon, c'est la même soupe que Macgé, et Macgé est la même soupe que Macbidouille.

Dans les 2 cas, quand tu retires l'info que tout le monde a exactement la même, il ne reste pas grand chose.
Les articles de fond deviennent rares et sombrent dans la facilité de vouloir attirer plus de badeaux. La quantité devant la qualité, et l'étique.

C'est pas encore le voici du site mac façon mac4ever, mais on s'en rapproche gentiment.

Spydey : il me semble que la question porte d'avantage sur le site que sur le forum.
Concernant les forums, ça se vaut globalement, si ce n'est que les origines rend l'expertise de ces forums différentes (et sans grand rapport avec les lignes éditoriales de l'un comme de l'autre).
Le forum macbidouille reste pointu pour les bidouilles. Macgé, sur l'utilisateur débutant.


----------



## patlek (5 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> (est ce qu'un écran Apple overclocké va tenir ? faut être con pour simplement se poser la question, quant à l'intérêt il reste inexistant.



Huuuuu... ils arrivaient a overcloker le G4 et a la faire passer de 700 a 750 GHZ, et çà tenait (sur le bout des doigts), le G4 n' était pas mort, Motorola allait rebondir!

C' était l' époque ou les processeurs étaient senser doubler leur vitesse tous les 6 mois, sauf chez motorola; et pas de chance, apple n' avait que des motorola.


----------



## daffyb (5 Août 2010)

demande sur MacG comment flasher une carte graphique PC . Tu auras peu ou pas de réponses.
demande sur MacBid comment flasher une carte graphique PC . Tu auras des réponses et même qu'il y a certainement déjà des fils ouverts à ce sujet.

Voilà comment je différencie les 2.
Ensuite, pour tout ce qui est question de bases, c'est kifkif (enfin, je pense  )


----------



## ringo.starr (5 Août 2010)

patlek a dit:


> Huuuuu... ils arrivaient a overcloker le G4 et a la faire passer de 700 a 750 GHZ, et çà tenait (sur le bout des doigts), le G4 n' était pas mort, Motorola allait rebondir!
> 
> C' était l' époque ou les processeurs étaient senser doubler leur vitesse tous les 6 mois, sauf chez motorola; et pas de chance, apple n' avait que des motorola.



Le G5 n'était pas un IBM ?

De toute manière le PPC n'a jamais brillé par sa cadence mais par son jeu d'instruction bien plus évolué et autres caractéristiques techniques mais qui d'un point de vue marketing ne faisait pas vendre, et pourtant on ne peut pas reprocher a Apple d'avoir tenté de le faire comprendre.

[youtube]t4dDuocAXTY[/youtube]

Bon maintenant MacBidouille c'est toujours sympathique mais en règle général, si tu veux vraiment rentrer dans le cambouis du système ou du hardware, il y a des sites bien plus spécialisés.


----------



## daffyb (5 Août 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Le G5 n'était pas un IBM ?(...)


Le G5 oui, mais pas le G4.
Le G3 c'était IBM et Motorola. Je me souviens que mon G3 700MHz était un IBM au cuivre


----------



## wip (5 Août 2010)

Avant de rejoindre MacGénération, j'ai passé quelques années sur MacBidouille (je suis toujours Macbidouilleur d'or !! ).
C'était à l'époque des G4 effectivement, et j'ai grâce à ce site overclocké mon G4 quicksilver et mon Titanium :rateau:. Le forum est un peu plus pointu niveau bidouille effectivement, mais aujourd'hui, vu qu'il n'y a plus de bidouille à faire, c'est kif kif.

Non, ce qui m'a fait changer de site, c'est les infos en continue toute la journée sur MacGé, l'accueil bien plus sympathique (surtout si tu connais déjà qlq personnes bien placée (merci Teo ), et le ton, beaucoup moins "racoleur" que MacBidouille. Enfin, quand je dis MacBidouille, je pense surtout à Lionel qui à une époque m'a vraiment fait fuir avec sa grosse tête et ses gros titres à la Closer... Il s'est un peu calmé maintenant :mouais:.

Disons, pour conclure que MacGénération est plus adulte et sait ne pas se prendre au sérieux, et ça, c'est important aussi


----------



## ringo.starr (5 Août 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> Le G5 oui, mais pas le G4.
> Le G3 c'était IBM et Motorola. Je me souviens que mon G3 700MHz était un IBM au cuivre



Si tu relis sa phrase, il laisse penser que dans les Mac il n'y avait que des Motorola.


----------



## patlek (5 Août 2010)

Bah, c' était l' époque du G4, qui faisait du surplace en vitesse, endant que du coté pentium mmx, et AMD; avaient des cadences plus élevées.

Et çà ralait coté Mac

Maintenant cette course est finie.

Le G4 était un motorola
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerPC_G4

Et puis si tu veux, Motorola / IBM./... 
(On prend le chemin de ressembler a macbidouille là)


----------



## ringo.starr (5 Août 2010)

patlek a dit:


> Le G4 était un motorola
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerPC_G4



J'ai jamais insinué l'inverse, je dis juste que ta formulation laisse à penser qu'il n'y a eu que du Motorola dans les Macs.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> J'ai jamais insinué l'inverse, je dis juste que ta formulation laisse à penser qu'il n'y a eu que du Motorola dans les Macs.


 
Et ben ?
Le G4, c'était bien un Motorola, non ?


----------



## Gronounours (5 Août 2010)

Ah non ! Les G4, n'étaient que des motorola


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Motorola est un constructeur américain de micro-processeurs bien connu des macusers, il me semble.


----------



## naas (5 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ah non ! Les G4, n'étaient que des motorola


L'inverse n'étant pas vrai :rateau:
bon macgé/macbid on s'en fout un peu non ?
j'aime bien l'info en continue et le ton moins polemiste ici, le reste c'est traduit d'apple insider ou engadget principalement.
les articles de fond eux sont interessants.

coté forum, la par contre je prefere rester ici, de loin


----------



## Anthony (5 Août 2010)

PowerPC 7xx = PowerPC G3 = IBM + Motorola
PowerPC 7xxx = PowerPC G4 = Motorola, puis Freescale lors de la séparation des activités processeur de Motorola (> 2004)
PowerPC 970 = PowerPC G5 = IBM (+ Apple qui a donné un coup de main dans la conception)

Pour le reste, je ne prends pas partie, hein ;-)


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Motorola est un constructeur américain de micro-processeurs bien connu des macusers, il me semble.



On peut même dire que Motorola est un fabricant de téléphone mobiles bien connu.
Soyons fou. On peut même dire qu'un temps Motorola construisait des ordinateurs compatibles Mac Os.


----------



## naas (5 Août 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On peut même dire que Motorola est un fabricant de téléphone mobiles bien connu.
> Soyons fou. On peut même dire qu'un temps Motorola construisait des ordinateurs compatibles Mac Os.



on peut même dire qu'il fut un temps ou freescale inverstissait dans les salles blanches en europe


----------



## Nephou (5 Août 2010)

Y&#8217;a pas de nouveau modo à bizuter au bar ? Non ? attendez je vérifie :rateau:


----------



## daffyb (5 Août 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On peut même dire que Motorola est un fabricant de téléphone mobiles bien connu.
> Soyons fou. On peut même dire qu'un temps Motorola construisait des ordinateurs compatibles Mac Os.


et même que motorola a fait le premier téléphone équipé d'iTunes :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (5 Août 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> Y&#8217;a pas de nouveau modo à bizuter au bar ? Non ? attendez je vérifie :rateau:



Et bien non  alors au choix :

je déplace le sujet dans &#8220;à propos de macgénération&#8221;
je saucissone le sujet pour le mettre à la fois dans &#8220;à propos&#8221; et dans &#8220;mac PPC&#8221; :rateau:
tiens non je vais mettre dans &#8220;Réagissez&#8221; pour faire plaisir à webo&#8217; :modo:
ou finalement je ferme


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2010)

On vote ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> [*]tiens non je vais mettre dans Réagissez pour faire plaisir à webo :modo:


Ne sois pas stupide : WebO a toujours été moins intéressé par le travail de modérateur que par le statut qu'il confère. Rien dans ce déplacement ne saurait lui faire "plaisir".


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On vote ?



Ah, dans ce cas il faut déplacer dans 'La rédac vous demande', fil 'idées de sondage'.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ne sois pas stupide : WebO a toujours été moins intéressé par le travail de modérateur que par le statut qu'il confère. Rien dans ce déplacement ne saurait lui faire "plaisir".



Si déjà c'était un travail.  

Balance-moi ça à l'accueil Nephou.


----------



## jugnin (5 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Si déjà c'était un travail.
> 
> Balance-moi ça à l'accueil Nephou.



Pourquoi pas sur MacBidouille, tant qu'on y est ?


----------



## itako (5 Août 2010)

J'ai hacké le firewall de macbidouille, ils sont fichus.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Le nom, Motorola, fait vaguement penser à un plat typique italien, peut-être à base de fromage.
Alors qu'en fait, ça n'a rien à voir.


----------



## itako (5 Août 2010)

Par moment le fromage ça pue, mais des fois non.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Alors que le G4 pourrait être une sorte de sommet des 4 pays "super plus riches que les autres" - du coup, sans les italiens, fromage ou pas.

Et là, ça pourrait compliquer un peu les choses.


----------



## wip (5 Août 2010)

*MAIS MERDE LES GARS !!!*


_C'pas sérieux ça...._

​


----------



## Anthony (5 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah, dans ce cas il faut déplacer dans 'La rédac vous demande', fil 'idées de sondage'.



Saloupiaud ;-)


----------



## quetzal (5 Août 2010)

Merci. J'ai appris quelques trucs intéressants, malgré les piliers de bar bavards...


----------



## daffyb (5 Août 2010)

quetzal a dit:


> Merci. J'ai appris quelques trucs intéressants, malgré les piliers de bar bavards...



*ya pas de pilier sur une terrasse :love::love:*​


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Août 2010)

Moi, je crois que sur macbidouille, tous les contributeurs sont méchants et dépourvus d'humour.
Alors qu'ici ils sont sympa.

C'est pourquoi je n'ai jamais foutu les pieds sur macbidouille, d'ailleurs je ne sais même pas à quoi ça ressemble.


----------



## tirhum (6 Août 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi, je crois que sur macbidouille, tous les contributeurs sont méchants et dépourvus d'humour.
> Alors qu'ici ils sont sympa.
> 
> C'est pourquoi je n'ai jamais foutu les pieds sur macbidouille, d'ailleurs je ne sais même pas à quoi ça ressemble.


Ouais, pareil que l'aut' tocard !...


----------



## Pamoi (6 Août 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> *ya pas de pilier sur une terrasse :love::love:*​



mais il peut y en avoir en dessous
des fois.


----------



## naas (6 Août 2010)

ou des colonnes sur des parvis aussi


----------



## plovemax (10 Août 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> *ya pas de pilier sur une terrasse :love::love:*​



Et la pergola elle tient par l'opération du Saint esprit?


----------



## quetzal (10 Août 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Bon maintenant MacBidouille c'est toujours sympathique mais en règle général, si tu veux vraiment rentrer dans le cambouis du système ou du hardware, il y a des sites bien plus spécialisés.



Pour le cambouis (du hardware, je ne suis pas programmeur), tu peux donner quelques sites ?


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2010)

Chez Mac Bidouille, il n'y a pas l'Amok.


----------



## Gronounours (11 Août 2010)

Qu'est ce que j'ai foutu de mes logs sur macbidouille


----------



## jugnin (11 Août 2010)

MacBidouille c'est pourri, y a pas de coups de boule rouges.


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Chez Mac Bidouille, il n'y a pas l'Amok.


Qui ?!...


----------



## Toximityx (11 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui ?!...



Ben l'Amok, notre cher administrateur tout rouge de colère ou de pseudo...


----------



## Craquounette (11 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui ?!...





Toximityx a dit:


> Ben l'Amok, notre cher administrateur tout rouge de colère ou de pseudo...



Ah non! Là, t'étais censé soit te taire et attendre que jpmiss arrive, soit répondre à sa place la réponse correcte qui est "Kate"!


----------



## Romuald (11 Août 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ah non! Là, t'étais censé soit te taire et attendre que jpmiss arrive, soit répondre à sa place la réponse correcte qui est "Kate"!


Ou jouer les affranchis avec un 'non, rien...'


----------



## ringo.starr (11 Août 2010)

quetzal a dit:


> Pour le cambouis (du hardware, je ne suis pas programmeur), tu peux donner quelques sites ?



Bah pour le hard et surtout le pilotage des devices, le mieux c'est le site du constructeur avec ses docs et spécifications techniques client. Ca te permet entre autre de connaitre les normes (supposées) supportées et les commandes spécifiques du périphérique (sensées fonctionner).


----------



## Gronounours (11 Août 2010)

"pilotages des devices"   

En voilà une belle expression.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Août 2010)

ben ouais : deux vis, un volant, et à toi la folie de l'overclockage en décapotable, queue de renard au vent


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> "pilotages des devices"


 
Pile, otage des deux vices
Et face ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pile, otage des deux vices
> Et face ?



On peut m^me dire qu'il s'agit d'un ami à mi-vice.


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2010)

Tiens, le fabulous a du embrasser P77© sur la bouche... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens, le fabulous a du embrasser P77© sur la bouche... :rateau:


C'est dégueulasse !... 
Pouâââârrkk© !... :sick:


----------



## divoli (12 Août 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Chez Mac Bidouille, il n'y a pas l'Amok.



Parce qu'ils ne t'ont pas voulu.


----------



## innocente (12 Août 2010)

quetzal a dit:


> Qu'en pensez-vous ?



Sur MacBidouille Lionel parle surtout des sujets qui l'intéressent lui, et qui n'ont pour les 2/3 qu'un rapport assez distendu avec le Mac. Et encore moins s'il s'agit de soft, Lionel s'intéressant essentiellement au hardware.

Sur MacG tu as (à peu près) tout le reste et surtout si ça concerne le Mac et encore plus si c'est du soft.

En somme c'est une bonne idée de lire les deux.

Après, il paraît qu'il existe d'autre sites Mac mais je ne les connais pas.


----------



## naas (12 Août 2010)

innocente a dit:


> ....Après, il paraît qu'il existe d'autre sites Mac mais je ne les connais pas.


Allez ah ne fais pas l'innocent, donne nous des noms


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2010)

naas a dit:


> Allez ah ne fais pas l'innocent, donne nous des noms



Attends, en ce moment, il réfléchit à ma candidature pour modérer le bar.


----------



## Romuald (12 Août 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Attends, en ce moment, il réfléchit à ma candidature pour modérer le bar.


Si on considère les derniers 'élus', tu n'as aucune chance, tu ne fais pas partie de LaHorde©


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2010)

innocente a dit:


> Sur MacBidouille Lionel parle surtout des sujets qui l'intéressent lui


 Qui?


----------



## jugnin (12 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Si on considère les derniers 'élus', tu n'as aucune chance, tu ne fais pas partie de LaHorde©



Exactement. D'ailleurs, sache qu'un membre de La Horde© n'est pas nommé à la modération, il se nomme à la modération. On a déjà tout planifié, mais on y va doucement. :style:


----------



## Romuald (12 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Exactement. D'ailleurs, sache qu'un membre de La Horde© n'est pas nommé à la modération, il se nomme à la modération. On a déjà tout planifié, mais on y va doucement. :style:


Même qu'il y en a qui s'entrainent en écrivant en vertmodo dans le miniblabla.




Mais je ne donnerai pas de nom, je ne suis pas une balance


----------



## Gronounours (12 Août 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qui?





*KATE !! *


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Si on considère les derniers 'élus', tu n'as aucune chance, tu ne fais pas partie de LaHorde©



Que nenni, j'en fis partie. Ponk peut en témoigner


----------



## Anthony (12 Août 2010)

naas a dit:


> Allez ah ne fais pas l'innocent, donne nous des noms



PCI ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Août 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Que nenni, j'en fis partie. Ponk peut en témoigner




ben t'es où ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> ben t'es où ?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> *KATE !! *


Ah quand même!


----------



## kisbizz (17 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> ben t'es où ?



elle est la seule fille alors , tibo se cache !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> ben t'es où ?


 
tu tu tut, ne confondons pas tout.

Il y eu la Horde - canal historique - ouverte à qui le souhaitait - disparue.

Quand les salons privés furent ouverts, il y eut :
La Horde - canal habituel - sur invitation - toujours en activité
La Horde - pas de canal - moribonde.

Et, bien sûr, il y a les deux Hordes - canal fantasme, l'une iddylique, l'autre démoniaque, qui n'existent que dans la tête de ceux qui ne font partie d'aucun des autres canaux, qui n'ont pas grand chose à voir avec la réalité et qui, paraît-il, "tiennent" le bar (en plus de fournir des sujets de "débat" bien gonflants quand il pleut dehors et qu'on s'emmerde).

Alors, certes, tibo ne fait pas partie du canal habituel.

Voilà.
Ponkypédia - à vot' service !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> ...
> La Horde - canal habituel - sur invitation - toujours en activité



Et c'est vot' serviteur en personne qui a les clefs... :style: :style: :style:

19 membres serviles qui réagissent au doigt et à l'oeil ; prêts à tout dès qu'on les siffle : Persécutions de nioubes, pourrissage de fils et de profils sur commande, polémiques inutiles, flood sans fin, etc ...


----------



## innocente (18 Août 2010)

naas a dit:


> Allez ah ne fais pas l'innocent, donne nous des noms



svmmac.fr par exemple. Après en grattant un peu j'aurai cité macworld.fr
Pour les principaux.


----------



## Gronounours (18 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et c'est vot' serviteur en personne qui a les clefs... :style: :style: :style:
> 
> 19 membres serviles qui réagissent au doigt et à l'oeil ; prêts à tout dès qu'on les siffle : Persécutions de nioubes, pourrissage de fils et de profils sur commande, polémiques inutiles, flood sans fin, etc ...



Au rapport chef' !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Au rapport chef' !


*
ATTAQUE, NOUNOURS !!!
ATTAAAAAAAAAQUE !!!*


----------



## ringo.starr (18 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *
> ATTAQUE, NOUNOURS !!!
> ATTAAAAAAAAAQUE !!!*








Ca va faire mal.


----------



## Craquounette (18 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 19 membres serviles qui réagissent au doigt et à l'oeil ; prêts à tout dès qu'on les siffle : Persécutions de nioubes, pourrissage de fils et de profils sur commande, polémiques inutiles, flood sans fin, etc ...



Et il y en a même qui sont directrice de campagne sans faire partie de la Horde! C'est dire l'autorité et le respect que tu dégages!


----------



## Gronounours (18 Août 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *
> ATTAQUE, NOUNOURS !!!
> ATTAAAAAAAAAQUE !!!*



Pour bien faire, faudrait des coups de boule rouge


----------



## Toximityx (18 Août 2010)

Ah les *boules rouges*.. 

Heu ou est ce foutu ticket d'ouvert dans la technique ?


----------



## ringo.starr (18 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Pour bien faire, faudrait des coups de boule rouge



Il te suffit juste de faire circuler le sang.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2010)

Pas mal ton autoportrait Ringo.


----------



## ringo.starr (20 Août 2010)

[message à caractère informatif]c'est une photo récente[/c'était vraiment très intéressant]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas mal ton autoportrait Ringo.



Il a bien changé.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2010)

Faudrait comparer avec un AP de Banafouf en fait pour être sûr


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Août 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Faudrait comparer avec un AP de Banafouf en fait pour être sûr



Hoôô ! Comme c'est mesquin ça !


----------

